# 4 goats to kid! Come keep me company.



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

I have four does that could and should have babies anytime now. Due Jan 10th and around there. Here is the lowdown on each doe.
Padme' (3): 2nd kidding; sweetest goat ever; had trouble last year, usually goes on time.
Frenzy (6): 6th kidding; first 3 kiddings were twin boys, next was twin girls, last year was a boy and girl; always goes 156 days or later; never early.
Mia (7): 7th kidding; never has any trouble; can go late, but usually on time; people are almost never there for kidding; will not kid unless she likes the place she will kid in.
Annie (2): first timer; unintinional breeding for Jan; nervous; kids will be taken away and bottle fed.

Now that you know about those goats, lets see if they will go today. Hopefully. Everyone is really loose, Annies ligaments might be gone, but I don't know how to check them really, Annie has tight udder. Me and my family each decided who we thought would go first. I said Padme', My dad said Mia, My mom is witholding a bet.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Good luck I am waiting on 2 does that could go anytime! I hate waiting :/


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I hope they go fast and easy for you! Do you have pics of them? I love looking at the pregnant goats.


----------



## jessieturner (Jan 1, 2014)

ive got a nanny im watching around the clock today. good luck to your girls I hope everything goes well!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

I have some pics. I don't know how great. Let me check them out and see if any are good. They aren't doing anything now. Boring!! I hope they don't wait like 5 days before dropping kids. Thanks everybody


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I just finished kidding so I guess I'll pull up my chair and keep company for a while. BTW I will guess frenzy first!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

So??? Do we have any babies yet? I'm with your Mom on the betting....I never get it right so.... LOL


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

OK I'll keep you company but from the 19- the end of may you keep me company 
With as many people that are kidding right now there should be a waiting on kids chat thread lol. But good luck with your kidding I'll be waiting for pictures


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

No kids yet. This kinda stuff just makes goat owners want to pull their hair out. I have a friend who really wants to come see a goat kid get born. However has a hard time understanding that I cannot control the goat so that it won't kid at night and will wait until this friend can get to my house. UUGGG! anyway. So a pic of Annie, but apparently when I went out to take pics I got distracted by cats and chickens and so have plunty of pics of those things and only one of a goat(unforgivable, I know :lol. This is Annie. The first timer.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She's so pretty! I have tons of pics of cats and chickens too, so I understand the distraction.  I have a friend who wants to see it too. She even wants to be called in the middle of the night. Lol. She's only 20 mins away, so hopefully she'll make it in time when my goat kids.


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

My friend is ten min away, but her parents have to drive her(she will get her license in a few months) so night time is a no-no.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh yeah, that does make it harder. I'll hope your goat cooperates and has them during the day.


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

The first two are of Mia. The last one is of Frenzy. I have more, but this thing is giving me trouble downloading them.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't want to offend you...but they look a little on the thin side. What are you feeding? Could just be the pg thing too...the one on the far side of Mia doesn't look thin... Pretty girls tho!


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

Not offended. Mia just gets that way before kidding. She is being fed just as she normally is. She always drops her stomach way down when she kids and sometimes she just drops everything down. They have plenty of food. As the other goat in the picture can prove. Frenzy is fat always and the pic is just bad.


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

let me get to my other computer and I will give you the pics of the others. One of which doesn't look good, but that i because she hasn't been wormed in a while and is always full of worms. I am going to worm her as soon as she kids with Ivomec Plus


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Happy Kidding! Would love to see kid pics when they get here.

I have two does that are very big boned and when they drop the kids before kidding they look very. . . humm. . odd is a good word for it. Because they still have the baby low belly and the hollow looking top that kind of makes it look like they haven't been eating much roughage that day. Last year my hubby beat me home and swore that one of these girls had kidded and couldn't find the kids because she got thin on the top and looked almost normal down low.


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

Okay So this morning I was SURE Mia would kid. She had 4 in of goo hanging out and was acting funny. However by 8 am the goo was gone and I have yet to see much. She is kinda acting wierd and her udder has REALLY fulled up since this morning(i mean from deflated to full), but she isn't doing any of her grunting sounds and I "THINK"(because I have never felt for ligaments before) that she still has at least half her ligs still. I don't know what will happen, but I have a friend, a bunch of movies, and all night to find out!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

Finally got pics. The first is of Annie and the second of Padme and no lectures on her size. I know she is thin and I am feeding her as much as she wants. She was always a thin goat and so was her mom. Hope you like the pics.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

They are looking lovely! I hope she goes for you tonight. My girl is due any time too and the wait is killing me! So the more new baby goats I get to look at, the better.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Pretty girls. Hope they get with the program and start kidding

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

Just found out possibly that they could kid in two weeks instead of two days because we didn't get firm dates on them because we never saw them breed! AAAGGGGG! annoying. Just have to keep checking and hopeing they have a kid when I go outside.


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

However Annie if she doesn't have a kid in the next few days, it will mean that the kids have a different father. Cause she got out w/ a buck and possibly got bred, but if she didn't then she could easily have triplets because she wouldn't be due for 2 months.


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh and no kids yet from anybody. Like it took a rocket scientist to figure that out.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh you poor thing! How frustrating not to know. Keep a close eye on those girls. Here's to a happy kidding! 

***lifts glass of amaretto and toasts to you***sniffs air suspiciously wondering where that "barnyard" scent is coming from....sighs and is off to the shower***...drat! ....but happy kidding to you!


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

Okay so some goats had babies. Actually a lot did. Go to my thread in kidding announcements called kiddings something. Let me go check.

Sent from my AK351 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

Called kiddings late. Lots of girls

Sent from my AK351 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats!


----------

